# Spider Angioma



## lbly (Apr 13, 2009)

How do you code for treating a spider angioma with a laser? I'm vacillating between 17106 and 17110. I appreciate any help. Thanks!


----------



## renifejn (Apr 13, 2009)

I believe we use 17106


----------



## renifejn (Apr 13, 2009)

...though i just found this

Is it appropriate to bill CPT codes 17106 through 17108 when using lasers to treat diagnosis code 448.1 (Telangiectasia)? 

No, spider veins are not vascular proliferative lesions. Generally, the treatment of spider veins, etc., is cosmetic, and therefore is not a covered service by Medicare or many other carriers. If the treatment is medically necessary, you could use CPT codes 17110-17111. 


http://www.wisconsinmedicalsociety.org/education/faq#q11


----------

